# Sigma-Rox  Störung im Frankfurter Raum ??



## Sebb_ (10. April 2011)

Ich denke zur Zeit drüber nach mir einen Sigma Rox zu kaufen. 

Jetzt hab ich aber davon gehört, dass Funkmasten bei uns in der Region den Rox so stark stören, dass entweder Messwerte verfälscht werden oder dies einen Totalausfall für den Tacho bedeutet. 

Konnte von euch jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich machen ??

Ich würd mich über Antworten freuen, damit ich nicht mein Geld in was reinbutter, was garnicht funktioniert


----------



## naf (10. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebb_ (10. April 2011)

naf schrieb:


>



kannst du nur daumens verteilen oder hast du auch ne eigene Meinung


----------



## Andreas (11. April 2011)

Ich kenne nur diesen Stand:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5482967

Ob der Rox ein codiertes und damit störsicheres Signal hat weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Sebb_ (11. April 2011)

Danke Andreas für die schnelle Antwort 

Ich hab mich jetzt mal bei Sigma direkt schlau gemacht und zur Antwort bekommen:

"Im Umkreis von 15 km um Mainhausen würde es trotz überarbeiteter Technik bei den Wireless Modellen von Sigma garantiert zu Störungen kommen. Der Sendeturm in Mainhausen sei aber der einzige Turm in Deutschland der Probleme bereitet !"

Dann hat sich das wohl leider erledigt


----------



## micha555 (15. April 2011)

Es ist "schlimmer": es kann auch in ca. 20km noch zu Störungen kommen.

Kauf dir einen Tacho der mit 2,4 Ghz funktioniert, angeblich sind die nicht betroffen.


----------



## redeko21 (16. April 2011)

Mit der Rhein-Main-Version, welche mir Sigma zum Austausch meines BC1706 HR geschickt hatte, war es kein Problem im Frankfurter Raum. 

Leider musste ich ihn dann dennoch durch einen anderen Tacho von Sigma (BC1609) austauschen, weil er von meiner IXON IQ dermaßen gestört wurde, dass er keine Signale mehr empfangen konnte. 

Nach ein wenig Recherche im Web habe ich festgestellt, dass es nicht nur bei diesem Modell der Fall sein soll. Seither bin ich komplett umgestiegen auf einen kabelgebundenen Tacho und nutze für die Überwachung der Herzfrequenz mein GPSMAP 62s von Garmin.


----------

